
Pinterest gets visitor retargeting and other new ad targeting tools - kmfrk
https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/14/pinterest-gets-visitor-retargeting-and-other-new-ad-targeting-tools/amp/
======
kmfrk
HN don't seem to care overmuch about Pinterest, but it's a crying shame - and
scandal - that they would follow Facebook in undermining our privacy like
this.

I've since deleted my cookies and given up using the platform, even though it
was a great pastime. Guess self-hosting is the only way to do things these
days.

